# implantation bleeding???? confused!



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I am 15days past ovulation, this morning I got a bfn but my test day isn't until thursday and today I got some pinky/brown spotting, is it far too late for implantation or have I worked out my days wrong or is it af just creeping in?


----------



## Tryingtobepatient (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Mrs Kristicle,
Sorry to hear you got a BFN   I had the exact same thing on my last cycle and unfortunately AF arrived the next day  my clinic told me at the time that implantation bleeding can occur between 6-12 days post ovulation...
Sorry I can't share more positive news xxxx


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I though that it was too late for implantation bleeding so expecting af today, although its kind of stopped atm, probably just the calm before the storm! This process is just making me crazy!


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

As suspected it was the witch making her appearance, just in a very unusual was, pink then brown then with huge clots and horrific cramps and back pain! Seems to have eased off almost completely now though!


----------



## tori2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

hey girls, 

hope u dont mind me barging in lol
im very new to this forum and even more confused about implant bleeding etc.

here's my story, this was my first month taking tamoxifen, i have PCOS and thin lining etc. Had my scans on days 13 and 16, was told i had 2 good sized follicles and to stay indoors lol
im now on day 31 of my cycle, no period but on day 28 and 29 i had very light spotting (only when i wiped) and crazy cramps. the spotting stopped after 2 days but still got quite bad cramps but no sign of my period.

i have taken 3 preg tests, all neg, kinda gettin my hopes up that the spotting was an implant bleed...although the preg tests are bound to say positive right  

can any of u girls shed any light on this. i cant start my next month of tamoxifen until my period comes and its driving me crazy.


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

Pregnancy hormones take a wile to get strong enough for tests to pick up, but until you get af full on there is hope, keep testing and if its still negative then it could have been an anovulation bleed (when you don't ovulate) hope its good news though!!


----------



## tori2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

thanx so much for replying, def fingers crossed.
trying so hard not to take a preg test everyday...i knw time will tell    

thanx again


----------

